# Twin Gags



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught them one day apart at the same place. Nice way to open grouper season! Both 25".


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job!!! How are you liking your new ride?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat is great. I think I'm going to remove the anchor winch, too tall, hard to see clearly over/around.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gag season open?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gag is out of season. Good luck with that...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

We don’t know when he caught em. just saying.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> We don’t know when he caught em. just saying.....


This is true....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Ruh roh Raggy!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, shallow water grouper just re-opened, except gags, of course.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Was this in Carabelle? If so, wouldn't this be better in the "out of area reports". Don't think you would find this around here unless you were 40 miles out.


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Stupid season quick chart*

If you look at the quick chart on the fwc website you can easily see where somebody could make the mistake in thinking grouper is open state wide. I don’t judge you if you made a mistake because I almost made the same one.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, the fwc keeps fishermen confused about what is legal and what is not, but unfortunately the marine patrol could care less. You almost need to consult a lawyer before each time you go out. Pretty soon it will be total catch and release if they get their way. Keep the faith! Ed


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Boat is great. I think I'm going to remove the anchor winch, too tall, hard to see clearly over/around.


I bet you're going cockeyed.

I'm interested in a front anchor retrieval winch is you're a barrel type.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Boat is great. I think I'm going to remove the anchor winch, too tall, hard to see clearly over/around.


I bet you're going cockeyed.

glad to hear you're boat is great.

I'm interested in a front anchor retrieval winch is you're a barrel type that holds around 300' of 3/8" rode.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

